# Poll: Favorite Reel Type



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

The star drag vs. lever drag post got me wondering about reel preference amongst the forum members. What is your favorite type of reel? 
There are some definite regional preferences here in the US. This question is a sure-fire way to start an East Coast vs West Coast fight with US fishermen. I want to know if any one type of reel predominates in Australia.

BTW
On the West Coast of the US the conventional is king. Most yak fishos that I know prefer star drag reels. I use both star and lever drag reels, but most of my yak reels are star drag. I have never used a spinning reel in my life. I tell my East Coast friends that I just don't want to look like some sort of bass-fishin' East Coast poofter. In all honesty; I'm just not coordinated enough to turn the handle with my left hand while working the rod with my right  I also have problems walking and chewing gum :lol:

Alveys have been added due to popular demand. You may re-cast your vote.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I went the spinning reel, cos my grandpa taught me to fish properly when I was a kid - ie wind with the left hand. Now if only he'd taught me to catch fish as well...

I'm looking forward to getting some experience on the TLD20, but when funds allow I'll get me one of them fancy heavy duty eggbeaters too.

Guess I'm an East coast poofter (don't tell my wife), but I'm a champion gum chewer.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Lazybugger said:


> Gee Doug I thought you'd been on this site long enough to know all of us Queenslanders need a box to tick for Alvey's.


A serious omission to be sure. Generic term is sidecast reel. And what about centrepins (used for soaking baits, especially for blackfish)? Baitrunner should also be included.

My vote is for low profile baitcasters, but I use spinning reels and a lever drag overhead. The alvey only gets used on the beach


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I own about 8 or 9 spinning reels in the 1500 - 6500 size. (4lb - 50lb braid).

I own one star drag overhead and have only used it once - I hated it and will never ever take it out again.

I used Alveys as a kid off the beach - after getting line slapped across my 12 year old knuckles in the middle of winter while casting for tailor I also now have an aversion to sidecast reels.

IMO spinning reels do everything well. You can cast accurately (and long), retrieve quickly, dont have to worry about birdsnests and they are lightweight. So I guess I'm a spinning reel kinda guy / east coast poofter x 9.

BTW - I also dont chew gum.....


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

By far, my favourite type of reel is the low profile baitcaster, followed closely by the conventional round overhead design.

My only complaint is the reels I have don't cast *very* light lures very well, and for that I'm forced to use a threadline.

I must say however, that although the threadline isn't my favourite reel type, my Daiwa Tierra does work very nicely.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Bring on the Alveys!!


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Ultimately it really depends on the type of fishing you are doing as to what type of reel/rod you use or are most comfortable with. For me I like the low profile baitcaster for casting accuracy when my target is within 10 to 15 meters away. The spinning reel is used for longer casting where accuracy isn't as important.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

low profile baitcasters are my weapon of choice nd after that round overheads , but , they dont cast light weights so i use threadline spinning reels , however when i get a chance to throw a heavier lure its back to the baitcasters. I also like Alveys , especially off the stones .


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Spinning reels are by far my favorite i am a so called backwards spinner holding the rod with my left and winding with my right but really i'm normal and the rest of you are wierd. :lol: even though i have just bought a level drag spinning will win with me every time.

another east coast poofter :lol: :lol: :lol: haven't chewed gum for many years now


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

My votes for the boat series of Alveys.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance. I've seen Alveys mentioned here before, but I've never looked them up until now. Googled Alvey and I'm now somewhat more informed. Apart from feeling a little stupid, I'm glad I posted this poll. I'm always learning something new from this forum. 
One of the things that I have always found interesting is how fishermen in various geographic regions use such wildly different tools and tactics to fish for the same species. There are kingies (yellow tail, yellow amberjack.....) targeted by yak fishermen around the world. I've checked yak fishing forums from South Africa, Australia, New Zealand, Mexico and various US locations for information on lures, tackle and methods of catching these tasty beast. In each region you'll find that they approach the task differently. I know that much of this is driven by the food sources/bait fish found in each region, but some is the result of traditional fishing practices in those locations. I'd like to try several of these methods on our local yellow tail just to see how effective they are.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Who the hell are ya calling a east coast poofter mate?......them's fighting words Douggy. :lol:

Go the egg beater


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ken
I'd love to come down there some day to do a little fishing and sight seeing and bush walking and dining at fine restaurants and watching AFL matches and swimming and....

I could show you how we catch yellow tail in San Diego, but that might not work on your kingies (it doesn't even work on ours a lot of the time  )
We have some good fishing in San Diego, but after reading so much about the fishing in Australia, New Zealand and South Africa I'd say that it is just one of many kayak fishing hot spots around the world. My list of "places I want to fish before I die" keeps getting bigger: Noosa, Taranaki, Paindane, Balmoral.......

See, I told you this topic starts fights. East Coast of the US has a bunch of egg beater usin' poofters. I'm sure that Queensland and NSW egg beater users are much more manly 

I took a friend of mine from back East out on a tuna fishing trip a couple of years ago. Much to my horror, he shows up on the dock with a bass rod that has this goofy egg beater-type thingy on it. All the conventional-using West Coast fishos gave him some dirty looks when he broke that monstrosity out on the first jig stop. Most of the guys that hooked up an albie got their fish to the rail in relatively short order. Mark got worked by his fish for over 30 minutes. He just couldn't put any pressure on that fish with his little spinner. Meanwhile, the bite had died out and the rest of the folks were impatiently waiting to start trolling again. I think he got dragged around the boat twice before he was finally able to get the fish to color. That egg beater sure didn't make any friends that day. I had to pretend that I didn't know him for the rest of the trip. 8)


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Bring on the Alveys!!


:lol:

Alveys?

Nothing more than a handline on a stick. Queenslanders haven't evolved to geared reels yet 

:lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Eberbachl said:


> Alveys?
> Queenslanders haven't evolved to geared reels yet


Luke, sharks haven't evolved much either, because they are so efficient......as are Alveys, so why change 8) :lol:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

I'll pay that 

....I admit - they do seem to work for the banana benders - never tried one myself. Don't even think I've ever seen one in Victoria


----------

